# Helix z Weberhaus (Codex)



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

After years of being here an introductions post seemed wrong so a pictures thread it is. After much planning and debating if my current, fantastic dog was ready for another pack member, I started looking for a GSD pup early this year.

Many thanks to Malinda of Weberhaus for an awesome process from start to finish. The drive from KS to CO was a bit challenging, especially with advice from multiple sources including two vets that it was better if his little paws didn't ever touch the ground because of parvo concerns. We made it though and now are settling into a routine in CO. Tomorrow the grand old(er) lady, an 11 year old GSD-Norwegian Elkhound, comes home from boarding. Here's hoping for smooth introductions.

Anyway, here is Helix z Weberhaus, call name Codex. He is already working on his good boy title, as he has started to figure out potty training in one day. Unfortunately for me he needs to go out about every 2 hours. Who needs sleeps anyway?


----------



## RSharpe75 (Oct 12, 2018)

He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Love the ears!!!! Congrats!!! Very cute!!


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

He is so cute! Going to be a handsome boy!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats!! That adorable pup is gonna grow into a seriously handsome dog!


----------



## Manish (Mar 3, 2019)

Is this a German Shepherd Dog
I rescued it...


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats! Can't wait to go pick up his brother on the 16th! I met two others who have two of the other siblings through the Weberhaus group on Facebook and we're keeping each other updated on the pups. You should join if you have an account!


----------



## ploss (Jun 26, 2014)

So, so cute! I am very excited to see how these pups turn out, they should be exceptional. If I didn't already have two Weberhaus dogs at home, I would have jumped on this litter!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

ploss said:


> So, so cute! I am very excited to see how these pups turn out, they should be exceptional. If I didn't already have two Weberhaus dogs at home, I would have jumped on this litter!


From everything Malinda has said and seen, she really really likes them. Can't wait to get my boy home and I'm so glad I know several of the other owners so we can watch them grow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Happy for you! Such a cutie!


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't have too many pics right? :grin2:


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

10 weeks today! What? I'm not obsessed. YOU'RE obsessed. :wink2:


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

My older dog switches between wanting to play to looking at me with why did you bring this thing home eyes. I'm scratched, exhausted, frustrated, and nervous but also wouldn't have it any other way.

12 weeks now!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Absolutely adorable! I love his face, such a keen expression.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Colorado said:


> My older dog switches between wanting to play to looking at me with why did you bring this thing home eyes. I'm scratched, exhausted, frustrated, and nervous but also wouldn't have it any other way.


Hah! I can totally relate to both you and your older dog! 

The pup looks amazing!


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

Guess who is 4 months today? Decided to break out a real camera for the occasion.




























I messed up the focus on this shot but still like it. Turns out photography and puppy wrangling at the same time is ... challenging. :grin2:


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh wow, he is stunning!! Great shots too


----------



## raff (Apr 13, 2019)

OMG, what a darling!

Who are his parents?

I just love crazy puppy ears! The every two hour thing will pass soon enough and having an older, housebroken dog in the family helps a lot. He will copy her and she has left plenty of pee to sniff to give him some hints.

Our Weberhaus boy is two now (Gina/Tom, rr). He sailed right through housebreaking. 

Just last weekend, we had the opportunity to get his full sister! We are thrilled with her.

Odds are pretty good that Codex and the Grand Dame will be fine; he may trigger a maternal reaction. Even if not, adults are generally pretty tolerant of baby puppy antics.

Yup. Malinda is the best. You made a good choice.


----------



## raff (Apr 13, 2019)

kimbale said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to go pick up his brother on the 16th! I met two others who have two of the other siblings through the Weberhaus group on Facebook and we're keeping each other updated on the pups. You should join if you have an account!


Just keep those puppy pics coming! I’m sure I will see more on the FB page.


----------



## raff (Apr 13, 2019)

Colorado said:


> Guess who is 4 months today? Decided to break out a real camera for the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likes like we still have a little work to do, growing into those ears!

Beautiful pup!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, he is so beautiful. I'd love to see a picture of your older dog. My first dog ever was a GSD-Norwegian Elkhound Mix. She was such a great dog, she's been gone since 1989 but I have wonderful memories.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh yeah he is cute he has some mischief in those eyes. I like that- he reminds me of my max lol! He will keep you busy, laughing , entertained and learning always for sure!


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

raff said:


> Who are his parents?


As always with the caveat that I am no pedigree expert:

https://ar.working-dog.com/breed/z-Weberhaus-153505



ksotto333 said:


> Aw, he is so beautiful. I'd love to see a picture of your older dog. My first dog ever was a GSD-Norwegian Elkhound Mix. She was such a great dog, she's been gone since 1989 but I have wonderful memories.


I don't know about pure bred Norwegian Elkhounds but everyone I've ever met that has had a GSD-Elkhound mix always says what great dogs they are. I completely agree. The older dog (Nikita) is just all around fantastic. I never pushed her formal training but she is just an all around good dog. She has been my hiking companion for 11+ years now, off leash, in the foothills and mountains of Colorado. I trust her implicitly.

She is also quite striking. Since you asked for pics... (All these are different ages.)


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, she's pretty. My mix was just so dependable, easy going, never a problem. I'm sure she'll be a great teacher for your pup. Our youngest learned so much just from being around our older girl, it's so helpful. Have fun!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just found this picture of my GSD/Elkhound mix. She was only 25 lbs and knee high.❤


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

@Colorado

LOOK HOW SIMILAR THEY LOOK! These were taken over the weekend of Bash. That whole litter is so similar in type. <3


----------



## Colorado (Nov 25, 2007)

@kimbale

Wow, great shots! Yeah, the whole litter seems really similar. I saw a picture Malinda posted of Hex and you can definitely tell they are from the same litter. Well I imagine the one bicolor looks a bit different. :grin2:

Sorry I haven't been posting pictures over there. I keep trying to make a fake facebook account and they keep getting banned. I refuse to give the Zuckerberg cult any personal information. I will figure a way in eventually...


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Colorado said:


> @kimbale
> 
> Wow, great shots! Yeah, the whole litter seems really similar. I saw a picture Malinda posted of Hex and you can definitely tell they are from the same litter. Well I imagine the one bicolor looks a bit different. :grin2:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting pictures over there. I keep trying to make a fake facebook account and they keep getting banned. I refuse to give the Zuckerberg cult any personal information. I will figure a way in eventually...


Haha, totally understandable. And yes, that whole litter is very consistent. Have you seen Harley, the bi-color? He is gorgeous and is super impressive.


----------

